# classic rally



## philelektra (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi all, anybody know when and where a classic rally is on i would lov 2c see the CLASSIC'S
Ta Phil & Anne


----------



## teckie (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi... what "Classic's" do you have in mind ?.

Teckie


----------



## philelektra (Feb 9, 2008)

teckie said:


> Hi... what "Classic's" do you have in mind ?.
> 
> Teckie


 when all the old motorhomes meet!!!!


----------

